# Filling in the missing pieces with deAutoKey LED's



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

So we picked up the SEL Premium tiguan and it has LED lights throughout almost the entire interior EXCEPT the glovebox and trunk. I think VW must of forgotten about those. The footwell's were actually surprisingly weak too. So a quick contact with the guys at deAutokey LED and we're back in business. 

I changed out: The glovebox, the trunk and both footwell lights in front and as always thus far, I am satisfied.


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

Cool - can you please post links to the products you ordered from them for the glovebox, trunk, etc. or any other info? I think I'll keep my footwell lights stock but would like improved lighting for the trunk and glovebox. I've never performed this type of replacement so hoping it's just a quick plug and play and I don't break anything.

Now that you can see your pedals better, get the stainless steel (R-line) pedal caps (gas, brake, dead) on AliExpress for $15 IIRC


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm only really interested in replacing the trunk light. Will likely go with an LED strip as they provide so much more light.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the write-up!

Glove box - you need the 194 wedge:
http://deautokey.com/product/glove-box-led-bright-crisp-white-error-free

Trunk strip:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

Or trunk LED - stage III 42mm would be best:
http://deautokey.com/product/1pc-hyper-white-bright-trunk-led

This shares the same setup as the MK7 GOLF/GTI for the footwells - found here - switch from red blue or white:
http://deautokey.com/product/mk7-gti-single-color-footwell-leds-choose-from-red-blue-or-white


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

socialD said:


> Yeah I'm only really interested in replacing the trunk light. Will likely go with an LED strip as they provide so much more light.


I am looking into this too, however I don't see how it would work. In my 2-row Tiguan, the cargo floor has 2 positions. One is just about even with the hatch opening; the other position is a couple of inches lower. With the added height of the cargoliner mat/lip, I don't see where the LED strip would attach in the trunk hidden enough to not shine in your eyes, but visible enough that it's effective. I usually keep the floor at the lower level so there is a little space to stick on the LEDs but if I were to put the floor in the upper position, the LEDs might be in the way; if I'd always keep the floor in the upper position, there'd be no place to stick on the LEDs on the inner lower side of the hatch opening at all, I think. In all the videos I've seen of the LED strip, it's been on Golfs/GTIs which has the cargo floor 2-3" below the hatch opening (an no adjustability in the floor height, AFAIK).

Unless someone can post pics of where it would go best, I think I'll stick to the direct trunk light replacement.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rev18gti said:


> I am looking into this too, however I don't see how it would work. In my 2-row Tiguan, the cargo floor has 2 positions. One is just about even with the hatch opening; the other position is a couple of inches lower. With the added height of the cargoliner mat/lip, I don't see where the LED strip would attach in the trunk hidden enough to not shine in your eyes, but visible enough that it's effective. I usually keep the floor at the lower level so there is a little space to stick on the LEDs but if I were to put the floor in the upper position, the LEDs might be in the way; if I'd always keep the floor in the upper position, there'd be no place to stick on the LEDs on the inner lower side of the hatch opening at all, I think. In all the videos I've seen of the LED strip, it's been on Golfs/GTIs which has the cargo floor 2-3" below the hatch opening (an no adjustability in the floor height, AFAIK).
> 
> Unless someone can post pics of where it would go best, I think I'll stick to the direct trunk light replacement.


The trunk strip can really go anywhere, the wire is long enough to reach top/bottom or anywhere, just tuck in the excess wiring in the trunk liner and place the LEDs on the side or top.

One customer's install:



tttastic said:


> The ring pops off, held by clips.
> 
> Installed some hatch LED lighting. I picked up a deautokey hatch strip but could not mount it in the suggested location because the hatch liner is in the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

deAutoLED.com said:


> The trunk strip can really go anywhere, the wire is long enough to reach top/bottom or anywhere, just tuck in the excess wiring in the trunk liner and place the LEDs on the side or top.
> 
> One customer's install:


Interesting - can the LED strip be cut down with scissors or something if I don't want to use the full 31"/48LEDs? Even though the install is easy-looking, are there any instructions included? I will check out my Tiguan tonight to look at the mounting options. Thanks


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

rev18gti said:


> I am looking into this too, however I don't see how it would work. In my 2-row Tiguan, the cargo floor has 2 positions. One is just about even with the hatch opening; the other position is a couple of inches lower. With the added height of the cargoliner mat/lip, I don't see where the LED strip would attach in the trunk hidden enough to not shine in your eyes, but visible enough that it's effective. I usually keep the floor at the lower level so there is a little space to stick on the LEDs but if I were to put the floor in the upper position, the LEDs might be in the way; if I'd always keep the floor in the upper position, there'd be no place to stick on the LEDs on the inner lower side of the hatch opening at all, I think. In all the videos I've seen of the LED strip, it's been on Golfs/GTIs which has the cargo floor 2-3" below the hatch opening (an no adjustability in the floor height, AFAIK).
> 
> Unless someone can post pics of where it would go best, I think I'll stick to the direct trunk light replacement.


Yeah I need to study the layout a bit. But in my prior hatchback I essentially just mounted it just below a ledge above the location of the stock light. The ledge/rail dealio kept it hidden from sight from above. The elevated location meant it was always functional as well.

Wires are thin enough(at least on a cheap ebay/amazon version of this) that I was able to just file a tiny little notch into the stock lens and run a very short wire directly out of there. Otherwise you can route the wire out the back behind the trunk plastics to wherever you want. Not complicated at all. Just a bulb replacement with wires running out of it essentially. 2nd pic is what it looks like before I plugged the lens back in place and taped the strip up.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rev18gti said:


> Interesting - can the LED strip be cut down with scissors or something if I don't want to use the full 31"/48LEDs? Even though the install is easy-looking, are there any instructions included? I will check out my Tiguan tonight to look at the mounting options. Thanks


Yes, you can cut these down, there are scissor logos throughout the LED strip so you know exactly where to cut it so it won't ruin the LED strip.

Thank you


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes, you can cut these down, there are scissor logos throughout the LED strip so you know exactly where to cut it so it won't ruin the LED strip.
> 
> Thank you


Cool - I will just double check possible mounting locations in the corner of the trunk. Are there any instructions included or online installation videos?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rev18gti said:


> Cool - I will just double check possible mounting locations in the corner of the trunk. Are there any instructions included or online installation videos?


These are all plug and play, very easy, the adapters fit directly into the OEM housing and adapter, no splicing or extra steps, it is just like installing a regular bulb.

This might help:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6984411-DIY-Installation-of-LED-Light-Strip-in-Trunk


----------



## rev18gti (Sep 15, 2002)

deAutoLED.com said:


> These are all plug and play, very easy, the adapters fit directly into the OEM housing and adapter, no splicing or extra steps, it is just like installing a regular bulb.
> 
> This might help:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6984411-DIY-Installation-of-LED-Light-Strip-in-Trunk


I'm going with the regular trunk bulb and not the strip. I studied the trunk and there wasn't much plastic in the corner to put a strip vertically. So the 42mm festoon version for the trunk is on order.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rev18gti said:


> I'm going with the regular trunk bulb and not the strip. I studied the trunk and there wasn't much plastic in the corner to put a strip vertically. So the 42mm festoon version for the trunk is on order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The stage 3 we offer is very bright and will be good also, Coderedpl actually suggested this model - it is the same one used in the GSW/ALLTRACK - it is the stage III 42mm model:
http://deautokey.com/product/1pc-hyper-white-bright-trunk-led


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm not too thrilled with the headlight performance on rainy nights. Agree with the IIHS rating of marginal for the halogens...and apparently outright poor for the LEDs. 
Ordered the HID kit and plan to install that this weekend. Hopefully that helps but problem seems to be more beam pattern than brightness.
http://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2018

http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

rev18gti said:


> I'm going with the regular trunk bulb and not the strip. I studied the trunk and there wasn't much plastic in the corner to put a strip vertically. So the 42mm festoon version for the trunk is on order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think either of these positions would work well without having the strip itself be noticeable(unless you're really short) and would cast a lot more light. Problem is this dinky light is tucked in a corner so even with a brighter bulb not going to look at all like the above examples that look to have an overhead light.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> I'm not too thrilled with the headlight performance on rainy nights. Agree with the IIHS rating of marginal for the halogens...and apparently outright poor for the LEDs.
> Ordered the HID kit and plan to install that this weekend. Hopefully that helps but problem seems to be more beam pattern than brightness.
> http://www.iihs.org/iihs/ratings/vehicle/v/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2018
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


Thanks for the support, please keep us updated.



socialD said:


> I think either of these positions would work well without having the strip itself be noticeable(unless you're really short) and would cast a lot more light. Problem is this dinky light is tucked in a corner so even with a brighter bulb not going to look at all like the above examples that look to have an overhead light.


This is a great point, we originally made the plug and play trunk strip because the passat b7 trunk housing location, it was a terrible and the brightest bulb didn't help since everything blocked it.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Here is a pic with their skinnier trunk led which works great. 
Sure a whole led strip would be nice but meh I'm not in the trunk often enough to care. 










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I got the strip installed. Huge improvement.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

socialD said:


> I got the strip installed. Huge improvement.


I am seriously considering putting the strip across the back of the headliner. so it shines down What I don't like about the stock light placement is that it only illuminates from one side. There should be a light on the passenger side as well.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I am seriously considering putting the strip across the back of the headliner. so it shines down What I don't like about the stock light placement is that it only illuminates from one side. There should be a light on the passenger side as well.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Yeah plenty of length to route this pretty much anywhere you want. But wife insisted it not really be visible to retain an OEM look and this was the best spot for that.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

socialD said:


> But wife insisted it not really be visible to retain an OEM look and this was the best spot for that.


Luckily my wife doesn't care what I do to my car, as long as it doesn't cost too much.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> I got the strip installed. Huge improvement.





Coderedpl said:


> Here is a pic with their skinnier trunk led which works great.
> Sure a whole led strip would be nice but meh I'm not in the trunk often enough to care.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the support and feedback - that all looks great!

SocialD has the complete trunk strip found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models


And Coderedpl has the stage 3 model for ALLTRACK/GSW - on drop down found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/mkvii-gti-trunk-led-bulb-bright-crisp-white-error-free-plug-play


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Coderedpl said:


> S....The footwell's were actually surprisingly weak too.....


Why would you want the footwell lighting to be more than a very faint glow? I have my OEM setup turned almost all the way dim.


----------



## RemarcRoco (Nov 25, 2021)

I have a 2007 Hyundai matrix. And yes, I repurchased it in 2007. When I bought it, it was in the maximum possible package. But years pass -- one year, two years, five, ten years. And the car is getting way, way behind what it was. This car is very close to my heart because it is my first car. I have never parted with it. I've improved it, I've completely changed the front console -- now I've got two screens: one is a 12-inch touchscreen, and the other is 8 inches for the speedometer and tachometer. And yes, it doesn't look like wrong tuning. I'm now thinking of using some LED strip light. It seems to me that LED tape should work well to illuminate the footwell and trunk.


----------

